# Hot Mop Crews



## Baker Roofing (Aug 1, 2019)

Soooo shot in the dark here, we know, but Baker Roofing and Construction, Inc is searching for crews for that long lost art of *Hot Mopping.*


Please contact us at (855) 766-3777 if you or someone you know might be interested.


Individuals welcome to apply.


Thanks guys,
Baker Roofing & Construction, Inc
https://www.baker-roofing.com


----------

